# Today’s lesson: To drop a dime, give key facts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, January 14, 2007

*N*ow is the time to drop a dime. 
In state government, it's back to the future, or actually Bulgaria. Moonbats rule. Ponytails are in; work experience is out. Co-workers have been replaced by comrades. 
And comrades, if you want to make $125,000, it pays to have experience filing death-row appeals for vicious killers. Just ask, most recently, the state's new homeland security czarina. 
The ancien regime is scattered. In the tradition of all losing local candidates, Muffy Healey has set up shop at Camelot High, aka the JFK School of Government. And Mitt, shorn of his armed state police escort, is being reintroduced to the airport joys of TSA frisks and patdowns.










Now is the time to drop a dime.

And back at the State House, Deval's gang is talking about encouraging volunteers - "paid volunteers," as the papers put it. Tom Wolfe couldn't make this stuff up. It's Radical Chic for the 21st century. The transition team of our new Maximum Leader suggested an "Office of Civic Engagement" - it would encourage "local outreach" by hiring outreachers to outreach to others who would then presumably outreach to other volunteers. Paid volunteers.


I dreamed I saw Joe Hill last night, alive as you or me. He had a job at the MDC, er, DRC.

Say you're a state worker, just trying to finish your 20 years so you can flee to the Free World. How much Ben LaGuer-is-a-saint talk can you stand around the water cooler?

If the moonbats haven't infiltrated down to your level yet, they soon will. They're after your capitalist-roader rear end. They suspect you have insufficient enthusiasm for the struggles of the proletariat, and it could cost you your petit-bourgeois pension.

But you can fight back, comrade.

Drop a dime. With the Internet, it's never been easier. Send what you've got to [email protected]. Slug it "hack hotline" or some such thing so I'll know it's not an unbeatable offer on implants or teen 1-900 numbers.

Memos are great stuff. The moonbats haven't yet learned never to write when they can speak, never to speak when they can nod, or nod when they can wink.

E-mail your information, or send it snail mail. Faxing is dangerous; telephone messages get lost. But the most important thing to remember is, you have to send as much information as you can.

Here's an example of how not to drop a dime. It came from a quasi-public state agency. Here's the key passage:

"Public funding of manufactured or quack degrees for unscrupulous personnel is rampant. . . . One of our managers not to too long ago obtained one of these quack Doctorate Degrees and has gained promotion on the basis of it."

I need some names here, OK? This is not Jeopardy or some parlor board game. Just the hacks, ma'am, just the hacks. Names, fake degrees and promotions.

Here's another flawed tip about a promotion. I'm assumed to know who the writer is ratting out:

"Look into personal finances. For a bigger laugh look into her (need her maiden name they just got married). Check police logs to his house on the 'North Shore."' 
 I've got a different idea for the writer. You're the one who wants to throw a crackback block on this hack. You look into his personal finances, and you get the police logs, and then send them to me. 
Here's a recent dime dropper who knows what he's doing. He gives me the name of a pol who's just upped his pension, then mentions the hack jobs of the pol's wife, brother and nephew, all of whom obviously have the same last name. But then the Concerned Reader makes a common error - he starts listing the wife's relatives at the trough, yet neglects to mention the bride's maiden name. I need maiden names! 
Facts, facts and more facts. That's the bottom line. Help us. The pension you save may be your own, comrade.


----------

